# Остистые отростки



## DOOMika (9 Мар 2010)

У меня в грудном отделе остистые отростки расположены криво относительно друг к другу. Один как бы вдавлен, а другой немного выше остальных. Всё это сочетается с болями, которые появляются при нагрузках и активынх движениях (особенно без разминки). Началось это с того, что мне на спину, когда я лежал на диване, сел добрый друг. Что щёлкнуло, с тех пор и болит. Только что это? Или как хотя бы называется? В нете ничего не нашёл!...


----------



## Анатолий (10 Мар 2010)

*остистые отростки*

Не надо искать в интернете, идите к доктору в поликлинику, невропатологу.
На очном осмотре доктор все посмотрит и направит на обследования.


----------



## DOOMika (10 Мар 2010)

*остистые отростки*

Да это понятно, пойду, просто интересно хоть как это называется. Где-то полтора года назад был у мануальщика, а у него там всё просто, "подвывихи позвонков" говорил. Только что-то нигде ничего про это нету.


----------



## Анатолий (10 Мар 2010)

*остистые отростки*

Посмотрите у нас на форуме в поиске, тем очень много, (остеохондроз, протрузия, грыжа).


----------



## DOOMika (11 Мар 2010)

Спасибо, но я сдесь уже довольно долго сижу.  Много тем перелистал. Просто интересно как это называется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2010)

Xтобы ответить как это называется, надо на это посмотреть.
А так, просто особенность развития остистых отростков.
Что не имеет отношения к подвивиху, наличие которого признают не все специалисты.
Подвывих. Недоперелом. и проч.


----------



## DOOMika (11 Мар 2010)

Нет, у меня раньше то всё ровно было и без болей. Так что это не особенность ... точно!


----------



## DOOMika (28 Мар 2010)

Всем здравствуйте! 
   У меня 2 грыжи в поясничном отделе, плюс ещё спондилоартроз. Интересен вот какой момент: врач запретил висеть на турнике. Мне очень интересно почему. Вроде как наобор позвоночник вытягивается. Непойму где тут вред.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (29 Мар 2010)

Пока что я тоже не пойму … нет снимков МРТ, нет данных осмотра (визуального, мануального, неврологического, общеврачебного) и др.


Многое в рекомендациях зависит:

•* от *периода заболевания (клинические проявления грыжи межпозвонкового диска);

• *от* вида грыж(и) (комплекса анатомических и топографических признаков);

• *от *сопутствующей вертебральной, экстравертебральной (внутренние органы) патологии и состояния опорно-двигательного аппарата;

и др. (в том числе, от знания врача относительно предпологаемой патологии, которую он диагностирвал у Вас).


----------



## Viktor09 (29 Мар 2010)

DOOMika написал(а):


> врач запретил висеть на турнике. Мне очень интересно почему. Вроде как наобор позвоночник вытягивается.


И действительно одни врачи рекомендуют и назначают вытяжение, а другие наоборот категорически против, а то ещё хуже будет. Просто непонятно.
Даже здесь на форуме* доктор AIR* как то упомянул о вреде вытяжения, но необьяснил почему.


----------



## rozmarinka (29 Мар 2010)

Мне тоже неврологи запрещали турник и гимнастику Бубновского, и сейчас глаза округляют: да что вы, это так опасно. Аргументировать конкретно не могут. Что именно опасно и чем опасно?

В самый острый период, согласна. Но я и пошевелиться-то не могла, какой уж турник.

На турнике не висеть нужно, а ноги поднимать. ПО-моему, висеть, это бесполезняк полный.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (29 Мар 2010)

rozmarinka написал(а):


> ПО-моему, висеть, это бесполезняк полный.



 good "Золотые" слова !!! 

Мое мнение таково, что к вису на турнике необходимо относиться так же, как и к _ходьбе на руках _... все заисит от индивидуальных предпочтений, тренированности и противопоказаний со стороны других тканей, органов и систем, котрые могут помешать этому "упражнению".


----------



## Viktor09 (29 Мар 2010)

Да на турнике долго и не повисишь, чтобы вытянуться, руки быстро устают
И как понимаю на разные отделы позвоночника действует неравномерно  
*rozmarinka* как там Ваша шея?


----------



## rozmarinka (29 Мар 2010)

Я неделю назад купила новый турник, повесила в комнате над дверным проемом. Поднимаю ноги до турника...сколько получится. Больше одного подхода сейчас мне никак не осилить, уже года 4 у меня турника не было, пальцы разжимаются.
Максимально 8 раз могу ноги поднять, но чаще 5-6.
Со временем полегче будет, достигается тренировкам.
Мне нравится, мне вообще нравится ощущать свои мышцы...работа-то сидячая, так можно и в студень превратиться. Бррр.

Viktor09, шея не очень.
 Докучает временами.furious


----------



## Viktor09 (29 Мар 2010)

*DOOMika* -вот мнение доктора *Анатолий* с этого форума


> Судя по отзывам пациентов, с диагнозом грыжа поясничного отдела,
> после висения на турнике на первые минуты это приносит облегчение,
> а вот потом становится хуже.
> Не всегда «Турник» может быть полезен.
> ...


----------



## Санта (30 Мар 2010)

Кстати тоже читала,что просто висеть бесполезно.У меня пара протрузий поясничного,грыжа поясничного и грыжа грудного отдела(нижней части)Делаю упражнения на шведской стенке с разными полувисами,ну еще специальный комплекс.Если делаю каждый день,то все в порядке.Пропущу пару дней и начинает напоминать о себе.


----------



## rozmarinka (30 Мар 2010)

Viktor09, относительно этого:
""Судя по отзывам пациентов, с диагнозом грыжа поясничного отдела,
после висения на турнике на первые минуты это приносит облегчение,
а вот потом становится хуже.
Не всегда «Турник» может быть полезен.""

С грыжами чтобы Вы ни делали , всё будет не айс первое время. Никого не агитирую относительно турника, но нужно самому искать, подбирать, пробовать, преодолевать, и так далее.
А ориентироваться на  ОБС (одна баба сказала) бесполезно.

У меня были такие грыжи: 
Задние грыжи дисков: диффузная L4/L5, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с частичной компрессией корешков, размером 0,5 см; медиальная L5/S1, размером 0,6 см. Просвет спинного канала сужен.

Не хотят жить мирно, получат турник, холодную воду и много упражнений..различных.:p


----------



## Viktor09 (30 Мар 2010)

*rozmarinka* то,что Вы девушка с характером я давно понял и авторитетов по вопросу здоровья для Вас нет- сами так сказать экспериментируете.


> У меня были такие грыжи:
> Задние грыжи дисков: диффузная L4/L5, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с частичной компрессией корешков, размером 0,5 см; медиальная L5/S1, размером 0,6 см. Просвет спинного канала сужен.


Что значит были. Теперь их нет? 


> Не хотят жить мирно, получат турник, холодную воду и много упражнений..различных.


Или всё так есть.


----------



## Санта (30 Мар 2010)

"Не хотят жить мирно, получат турник, холодную воду и много упражнений..различных."
Согласная наи все 150%.
Не скажу что уже все в норме,но после обострения в конце января уже работаю по мполной(убираю школу!) и хожу по 10 км каждый день.Не совсем айс,но прилично.
А всех делов только упражнения (но каждый день)и добавка с глюкозамином и хондоритином.


----------



## rozmarinka (30 Мар 2010)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> *rozmarinka* то,что Вы девушка с характером я давно понял и авторитетов по вопросу здоровья для Вас нет- сами так сказать экспериментируете.
> 
> Что значит были. Теперь их нет?
> 
> Или всё так есть.



Правда Ваша. Характер у меня медово-мухоморный, никогда не узнаешь, что достанется отведать. Шютка!
Нет, я не экспериментирую. Мой авторитет и моё всё (относительно методов лечения позвоночника) это Бубновский, на его методике всё и держится. Религию уже не поменяю. :nyam: 
Это всё оттуда: турник, холодная вода, муштра своего хлипкого тельца.
Кстати, разминка в центре начиналась именно с турника.

Я не знаю, что с моими грыжами...есть они или нет.
Но я знаю одно, если бы я не занималась, я бы сейчас скорее всего была близка к инвалидности. 
Ну это не жизнь была, это были муки, при чем, длиной в пару лет.
Сейчас не АЙС безусловно, но терпимо.

Но..религия религией, так сказать. Это одна сторона, это основа. 
С другой стороны, я открыта для новых знаний.

Самое противное, что мне очень тяжело себя заставлять, это правда.
Но когда я пишу свою историю, я повышаю свою мотивацию.
Ведь если я пишу, что я могу, что я это делаю....значит, обязана соответствовать.


----------



## Анд. (30 Мар 2010)

> это Бубновский, на его методике всё и держится. Религию уже не поменяю.


 Ну это всё борьба с последствиями ,
 а с причинами не надо разбираться ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Мар 2010)

Турник - замечательный гимнастический снаряд. И каждый мужчина, если он только не хочет быть похожим на "сарделькина брата", после определенного срока регулярных тренировок вполне может подтянуться минимум 10 раз. Что же касается людей с болями в поясничной области (люмбалгия), то я своим пациентам рекомендую выполнять на выдохе подъем ног, согнутых в коленных суставах, до уровня груди. Максимальное количество повторов - 10-12. Для достижения тренировочного эффекта необходимо три подхода. Вредных последствий не встречал.


----------



## rozmarinka (30 Мар 2010)

Анд. написал(а):


> Ну это всё борьба с последствиями ,
> а с причинами не надо разбираться ?




С причинами чего? Грыжеобразования?:prankster2:

А какие тут могут быть причины: слабые мышцы, гиподинамия, поднятие тяжестей, травма? (было падение с лошади), спорт? (кмс по фигурному катанию).
Неправильный образ жизни.
Мне 40, к черту причины. Время вспять не повернуть. 
Причины ясны, они яснее ясного. Большинство заболеваний это следствие нашего образа жизни.


----------



## shenglong (30 Мар 2010)

rozmarinka написал(а):


> Мне 40, к черту причины. Время вспять не повернуть.
> Причины ясны, они яснее ясного. Большинство заболеваний это следствие нашего образа жизни.



Респект вам и уважуха!!!
так держать!!!
гнобить этих болезней и уничтожать на корню!!!!!!!!
:drinks:

на таких как вы многим стоило бы поравняться, 
а то как начнут гундеееетььь гундеееетьь, хоть бери хворостину и по попе чтоб двигаться начали


Успехов!!!


----------



## rozmarinka (30 Мар 2010)

shenglong, спасибо!:drinks:
Вам тоже всего наилучшего.


----------



## DOOMika (11 Апр 2010)

Здарвствуйте! У меня грыжа l4-l5 8 мм и l5-s1 4 мм. 

Сейчас интенсивнно лечусь (бассейн, лфк, карипазим). 

И вот вопрос: не опасно ли будет заниматься на гимнастическом катке при такой болячке? Сейчас одна из моих целей - укрепить мышечный корсет. Заниматься на нём уже пробовал, болевый ощущений нету, но всё равно решил у вас спросить, нагрузка всё-таки очень большая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2010)

А для чего вам укреплять мышечный корсет и какие мышцы?


----------



## DOOMika (21 Апр 2010)

Ну это же часть лечения можно сказать) Я уже прошёл курс масажа, таблеток, карипазим вот только закончил делать. Думаю, после такого самый раз востанавливать, как вы сами писали, "поддержание способностей позвоночника выдерживать нагрузки".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2010)

Т.е. весь комплекс ЛФК по периодам ВЫ выполнили, стереотип правильного поведения отработали и теперь уверенны, что при таких занятиях сможете контролировать свой позвоночник и не "расшевелить" больное место.


----------



## DOOMika (21 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. весь комплекс ЛФК по периодам ВЫ выполнили, стереотип правильного поведения отработали и теперь уверенны, что при таких занятиях сможете контролировать свой позвоночник и не "расшевелить" больное место.



  Думаю да. Только не совсем понял про ЛФК. Я вот уже 3 месяц выполняю упражнения. Сначала при нагрузках побаливало, сейчас-же подобное даётся совсем без болей, если только не считать растяжку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2010)

Отлично, теперь на каток.
Болевого синдрома нет, занимайтесь.
Обострение будет если начнете резко повышать количество подходов или будете выполять " расхлябано". 
Помните и про формирование стереотипа правильного движения:
-наклон, присест, встали.


----------



## abelar (24 Апр 2010)

DOOMika написал(а):


> Сейчас интенсивнно лечусь (бассейн, лфк, карипазим). .


Это Вам только кажется,что Вы лечитесь...

Добавлено через 6 минут


DOOMika написал(а):


> Только не совсем понял про ЛФК. Я вот уже 3 месяц выполняю упражнения..


Так можно и год выполнять - и все без толку. 
Для правильного выполнения магических пассов и телодвижений необходимо звуковое сопровождение. В почоте - бубен. Двигаться нужно по кругу, по ходу солнца. После каждого круга нужно останавливаться,вздымать руки к небу и громко кричать: "МАКУМБА, Ы-Ы-А!!!" Иначе Ктулкху не услышит.
:blush200:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2010)

Кричать надо Йохор-йохор, мои бурятские корни сразу входят в резонанс с окружаюей природой.
Хорошоооо!


----------



## Мила_Я (24 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кричать надо Йохор-йохор, мои бурятские корни сразу входят в резонанс с окружаюей природой.
> Хорошоооо!



good

Доктор Ступин, шутки шутками, а ведь это все работает! 

У меня было так. Однажды, как всегда вечерком читала сообщения форума, и вот мне попадается на глаза ваше сообщение с притчей о Кривобоковых, Ногошлеповых и т.д. Легла спать, а спина то болииит, как я только не укладывалась, и калачиком, и буквой Зю...думаю: вот скрючило-то. А в голове Ваши Кривобоковы застряли:prankster2: И вдруг вспоминаю  стишок из детства:

Жил на свете человек,
Скрюченные ножки,
И гулял он целый век
По скрюченной дорожке...

Я потом его в памяти воостановила и читала как мантру

Спасибо вам за Кривобоковых и Ногошлеповых, очень жизненная притча:drinks:


----------



## shenglong (24 Апр 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Так можно и год выполнять - и все без толку.
> Для правильного выполнения магических пассов и телодвижений необходимо звуковое сопровождение. В почоте - бубен. Двигаться нужно по кругу, по ходу солнца. После каждого круга нужно останавливаться,вздымать руки к небу и громко кричать: "МАКУМБА, Ы-Ы-А!!!" Иначе Ктулкху не услышит.
> :blush200:


Кстати, решил каток попробовать покатать... уж извините...кому как... но как лично по мне...то по-моему всё таки ДУРАЦКОЕ упражнение: 

1) слишком трудно контролировать поясницу - так как концентрация по всему телу распределена и конкретно на поясницу совсем внимания не хвататет - в результате слишком велик риск травмы
2) нагрузка на поясницу более статическая чем динамическая, что сухожилия спины может то и укрепляет, вот только работают СУХОЖИЛИЯ а не мышцы -  а это очень даже затрудняет нормальный кровоток в тренируемой области, что в контексте "боле-спины" очень даже совсем "не гуд"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2010)

> Жил на свете человек,
> Скрюченные ножки,
> И гулял он целый век
> По скрюченной дорожке...


У меня есть пациентка, молодая девушка, которая снимает себе боль читая молитву и именно так, вслух и монотонно.


----------



## shenglong (24 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня есть пациентка, молодая девушка, которая снимает себе боль читая молитву и именно так, вслух и монотонно.



Жаль конечно что медицина пока ещё мало изучила влияние молитв на процесс выздоровления, но я уверен и даже скажем так ТВЁРДО ВЕРЮ что религия очень сильно помогает в борьбе с недугом
При всём скарказме нашей вышеприведённой переписки, искренне желаю каждому обрести Веру в соответствии с той Религией, которую человек исповедует goodgoodgood


----------

